# I must have the best Tooth Fairy of all time! Gotta Wood Splitter!



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I had to have a Wisdom tooth removed this past Thurs. after getting hit on the head by a falling tree limb

and it jammed my teeth together so hard it shattered a lower Wisdom tooth, I had all 4 of mine. Anyway

I had removed by an oral surgeon, if I had known what kind of ordeal that was going to be I think I would

have let her knock my out with gas or something. They were working on small trees with the loader here

on the property and I thought I was in a safe place, all I remember was a pow and getting smacked across the

head. Must have went blank for a few seconds. I refused to go to the ER or Dr. but that night I was throwing

up violently so my son said that was a sign of a head injury. So they took to the Dr. the next morning and he

sent to get a CT scan and it showed no bleeding on the brain, just a concussion I guess. Lesson learned,

keep your ass out of the way.

Well I was back home Thurs. and my wife and son went back to town to run some errands and picked up some

mashed potatoes and gravy for a quick bite, something I could actually eat. She calls and tells me there's

something wrong with the Tahoe that there's something hanging out of the back of of it. I get up and find

my shoes, mumbling the whole time, "oh lord what did she run over and tear up". I walk outside there's

a brand new 22-ton wood splitter hooked to the back of the Tahoe. Wow what a surprise. She talked them

into letting her have for the up coming Black Friday price. She tried to order it online and do store pick up

but it kept adding $156 freight to it even though it should have been free freight for store pick up. She had

a 10% off email for online orders so it should have been the BF price anyway just online orders only.

We've been wanting to get a splitter anyway, tired of driving to brothers one hour roundtrip to borrow his.

The only other splitter we have a is a 4-ton electric which works fine for small stuff but is no match for

Hickory or Sweet Gum or big knots. This one does Horiz. and Vert., built by Speeco for TSC.

Wow some tooth fairy I've got, she's one of a kind. Not sure how she puts up with me but we're coming up on 28 years together.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Whew, glad you weren't hurt any worse and hope have quick healing from the oral surgery.

Looks like the Tooth Fairy "done good" . . . . congratulations on the upcoming anniversary

Shelia


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

You'll love it. Best thing I ever did was to build that inverted splitter for the skid steer. Not only will you save your back from trying to lift those unsplittable pieces, I've found I don't get a smashed or pinched finger anymore from trying to wrestle those large pieces into the outdoor wood boiler.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Do you split all your wood with the inverted skidsteer splitter? I could see those being really good for huge pieces, but I wouldn't have thought it would be quick enough on pieces that you can lift. Not to mention trying to maneuver to get to the correct location. Fill me in on how you use it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

PaMike said:


> Do you split all your wood with the inverted skidsteer splitter? I could see those being really good for huge pieces, but I wouldn't have thought it would be quick enough on pieces that you can lift. Not to mention trying to maneuver to get to the correct location. Fill me in on how you use it.


Considering I don't want to lift anything now I use it quite a bit.

Maneuvering is easy, it's on a skid steer, you can also use the tip of it to scoot your pieces around.

It's not as slow as you think, cut the tree up, use the grapple to load the dump truck, dump it, use the splitter to sort and split as you go. Use the tip of it to push small pieces out of the way, drop it over a piece, apply a little pressure without splitting it, then hold it over your pile and finish splitting.

Need to get it in the shop, gonna modify it so its either a single splitter or a four way depending on the size of the log.

Building a gasifying wood boiler next so need a little smaller pieces.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Next your going to tell me you have a heated cab skidsteer so you don't even have to be in the cold...

Did you get the ******* boiler complete?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

PaMike said:


> Next your going to tell me you have a heated cab skidsteer so you don't even have to be in the cold...
> 
> Did you get the ******* boiler complete?


No heated cab, not quite that spoiled. Still working on the boiler here and there, been busy with harvest. Still trying to rain this AM so I might have time this week to work on it.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a huge pile of saw logs next to the barn, waiting for someone to haul them away, split or not. I heat with wood, but the kind that comes in bags or shelled field corn, I used to roast them (logs and branches) but now, everything under 8" diameter gets chipped in a PTO chipper. Everything over 8 gets cut into 2 foot lengths and fumped beside the barn. Every so often someoine stops by and loads their pickup truck.

I have a big woodlot to take care of so I'm cutting after every wind event..... like today.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice splitter btw. TSC does have some nice stuff...and some junk too.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I like the hitch on the front of the riding mower. Looks like it could be very handy

Our splitter has a tecumseh engine on it. You couldn't pay me to own another. Needs starting fluid under 65 degrees. Below 25 next to impossible usually end up pulling the plug and pouring gas in the cylinder plus starting fluid in the air cleaner. Cold blooded


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Grateful11 - looks like a nice surprise. How much wood do you burn in a year?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree your Tooth Fairy is a good one. I guess the older we get the more understanding they become. Especially when we lose a tooth under your circumstances.

Nice surprise.


----------

